# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  امکان ارتباط بین 'گیرنده بلوتوث و avr

## ghader62

سلام دوستان
اول اینکه من avr رو تازه شروع کردم فقط موقع کارشناسی 3 واحد از اونو پاس کردم و دیگه چیز زیادی ازش بیاد ندارم و همچنین نمیدونم که تو جای درستی سوالمو میپرسم یا نه؟
و اما سوال :
من میخوام از طریق بلوتوث گوشی دستورات خاصی رو برای گیرنده بلوتوث ارسال کنم و اون گیرنده رو با avr یا هر میکرو پروسسور یا میکروکنترلری(که نمیدونم با کدوم میشه انجامش داد) ارتباط بدم که ای وی ار با توجه به پیام دریافتی از بلوتوث، فرمان خاصی رو صادر کنه 
میدونم که در صورت امکان انجام کار، کار کمی پیچیده هستش ولی دوستان در صورت امکان راهنمایی کنند که مثلا از چه ای وی اری استفاده کنم و توضیحات مختصری هم در مورد مراحل کار بدن یا اگه لینکی که بتونه کمکی بکنه ممنون میشم بهم بگن

----------


## samadani.mahdi

یه ماژول بلوتوث نیاز داری.میتونی از hc-05 استفاده کنی.
میکرو هم مهم نیس چی باشه فقط باید پورت سریال داشته باشی(RX,TX).
اون طرف هم یه برنامه ی آندروید میخوای که بوسیله ی بلوتوث واسه ی میکرو کاراکتر یا عدد یا هرچی که می خوای بفرستی.
اگه چیزی خواستی بپرس

----------


## ghader62

با تشکر از دوست عزیز
ممنون میشم در مورد ماژول بلوتوث توضیحاتی بدهند

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اینجا رو ببینید
ماژول بلوتوث سریال HC-05 همراه با برد کمکی
http://shop.aftabrayaneh.com/Communi...th_Module.html

عبارت HC05 + نام برد مورد استفاده تون رو اگر گوگل کنید کد آماده اش رو پیدا می کنید.

مثال کامل با استفاده از آردوینو و یک گوشی آندروئیدی:
Arduino AND Bluetooth HC-05 Connecting easily
http://www.instructables.com/id/Ardu...sily/?ALLSTEPS

----------


## c0mmander

استفاده از ماژول hc 05 واقعا سادست اما چند نکته داره که اعصاب برای ادم نمیزاره.

اول اینکه حتما دیتا شیتش رو بخون.

دوم که اینکه به هیچ عنوان *5 ولت بهش نده,* فکر کنی شاید کار بده چون کار نمیده و 20 تومن پولت می سوزه. یک رگلاتور ams  1117 بگیر هم ارزون تره و کوچکه تا 17 ولت هم ساپورت میکنه :) برای من که تست کردم روی 18 ولت دیگه سوخت هیچی عبور نمیداد.

سوم برای ارسال اطلاعات مشکلی معمولا از طریق میکرو نیست اما همیشه باید یک newline و یک اینتر (یعنی \n\r) اخر دستورات باشه بخصوص وقتی که میخوای از طریق بلوتوث و اندروید اطلاعات رو بفرستی یا از طریق پی سی این مشکل خیلی خودش رو نشون میده.

چهارم اینکه برای رفتن به مود برنامه ریزی این ماژول حتما باید از یک مبدلی استفاده کنی که نرخ 38400 ساپورت کنه

----------

